# Policy Change - Real Names



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2003)

Effective Immediately, All members must include in their profile their real name.

There are 2 fields for your name.
1 Public - This is optional, and can be whatever.
1 Private - This is Required.  This field is not viewable except to admins.


Failure to list a valid name in at least the Priave field will result in suspension of your account.

In addition, there is another new requirment - Location.
There are 2 location fields
1 is optional...You can list whatever here
1 is required and a hidden, admin reference only field.


I apologize for having to take this action, however too many 'anonymous' individuals have been signing up and creating problems.  We hope that this will help curb the problem.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2003)

Existing members can update their profiles by clicking on "MY ACCOUNT" and then "Edit Profile"

The 2 required fields will be clearly indicated.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 12, 2003)

Outstanding!!!!!! Thanks guys.:asian:


----------



## rachel (Apr 12, 2003)

Good idea!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 12, 2003)

Good way to track down any yellow bellied, low life scoundrels...  

J/K. But it is a good way to keep your serious *MT* members. :mst:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2003)

There seems to be some confusion amongst some recent signups.

You -MUST- complete in full the 2 required fields.

Failure to do so will result in your account being deleted.

Where it says your FULL name, it means just that.  That is both the first and last part of your name.

Where it says FULL Location, that means *city* and *state/providence* for those in the US and Canada, and *city* and *country* for everyone else.


Effective immediately, all *new signups* that do not validate within 7 days, and validated accounts with incomplete information will be deleted without notice.

This policy applies to new signups only.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 20, 2003)

Just wanted to say I HATE ANONYMOUS'!!!! That's all, I much prefer your forum's rules!!! Thanks Mr.Hubbard or Kaith, whichever you prefer.:asian:


----------

